
Plato, the Proto-Fascist? - hyperindexed
https://worthypatterns.substack.com/p/plato-the-proto-fascist
======
ttonkytonk
In the article a parallel is drawn between the ostensible fascist promotion of
the state over the individual and Plato's implication that the state is a
better subject to understand justice than the individual.

Notice that Nazi Germany would be an example of the "fevered state", as
opposed to the healthy, moderate state, that necessitates a "guardian class"
in the first place.

